# rims?



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

i think my se-r's stock rims are fine...but i've still seem some nice ones out there and have considered getting some....but...i know that my rims are ideal for my car right now because or their size and weight...
anyone know a good set of rims that are small and light that would look good on my se-r? i think 15's are probably as big as i would wanna go, as in thats the max. i've heard about cars with 16's or 17's, but i think tahts ridiculously big...any thoughts?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

its all up to how much you want to spend. if you don't have that much money to spend then you can get some rotas. they make replicas of different rims including volk te37s. 15" rota te37 replicas are 10 lbs each. pretty darn light. just surf around...everybody's tastes are different.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

So i just lined up a set of 17's for my car, i had one test fitted on the to see how it looked, i as well had the idea that a 17 was way to big compared to what i was running, (stock 14 in.) ya know what, i thought it looked awesome, so i dont know, maybe check and see what it looks like, i was originaly in the same mind set that anything more then a 15 was to big.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

yup i agree with you. 15's are a sure good performance (bad english) 16's are what the car should have come with stock and 17's look sweet with a good lowering job


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Yea, i have a 1 1/2" drop, they looked awesome.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i have 17''s and they sux in a way...they look ok but i want to lower my car and im scared that the back wheels will keep rubbing the sturt on hard cornering...

i have pix but i dont know how to post em.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

max, are you lowered any? i have a 1 1/2" drop, i have a little room to spare, what kinda tires you running?


----------



## 93 SE-R Pilot (Aug 19, 2002)

If you care anything about performance, you will go with nothing larger than 15". For the B13, 15" wheels are the best size for performance and looks. Also, look for something 13lbs. or less. When looking for tires, get something in 195/50R15 (ideal) or 205/50R15. If I had the money, I would buy the Volk TE-37's, they are pricey though ($385ea.).


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

*15" rims....*

Go with some lite weight 15" rims. If you go with 16 or 17" it will mess up you speedo plus your car will ride like a tank. Plus its not cool spending $500+ for tires every year. Do the research first and save you a lot of time and money. Good Luck.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

15" wheels & 195/50/15 tires are the perfect set-up for perf./looks on a B13 imo. That's what i have...


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

hey, i just got a 91 se-r, i was wondering if rims from the 2002 v-spec sentra would fit, and where i might find them


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Nope, different lug pattern. your's is 4 on 100, i forget what the b15 is, but it wont work, sad too they look pretty sweet for stockers!


----------



## EasyJ420 (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey if you are still looking for rims I have 15" on my 93' SE-R. They are called Borbet rims, they look nice and are light. You can get a set for $400, so you might what to check those rims out.


----------



## Shotokan1509 (May 4, 2003)

EasyJ420 said:


> *Hey if you are still looking for rims I have 15" on my 93' SE-R. They are called Borbet rims, they look nice and are light. You can get a set for $400, so you might what to check those rims out. *


Pictures?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey, no one mentioned B-14 SE-R rims!!! BTW: they are 15 inch and look good on B-13s.


----------



## EasyJ420 (Sep 8, 2002)

Look in at tirerack.com, they have the 15" Borbet rims and more. You can select your car and see how they would look.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Folks:

i'm hearing 195-50-15's are the ideal size. How much off a difference would 205-50-15's take the B13 away from this "ideal".

See the thread Rim Size and look at Stealth B13 post and the other one i posted....


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i used to have 195/50/15 but now i have 205/50/15. i am planning on going back to 195. 205's look a bit beefy on the rims. my rims are 5.5 by the way. 195's are just right. also with the 205's, the tires rub on the fender lip even though i got them cut out.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

17's will fit fine .... You just need rim spacers to kick them off the strut if the rim is 7.5".... I have 17" x 7" racingheart c-3's with 2-1/2" b&g drop and I use spacers because my rims were hitting the top of my strut


----------



## Shotokan1509 (May 4, 2003)

beataholic said:


> *17's will fit fine .... You just need rim spacers to kick them off the strut if the rim is 7.5".... I have 17" x 7" racingheart c-3's with 2-1/2" b&g drop and I use spacers because my rims were hitting the top of my strut *


Do you have pictures of your car?


----------

